# Mary Burke: Public financing last option for new Milwaukee arena



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Democratic gubernatorial candidate Mary Burke said Tuesday that she would only support public financing for a new arena in downtown Milwaukee "as a last resort."
> 
> Responding to a question, Burke said she is hopeful that a new Milwaukee arena, estimated to cost between $400 million and $500 million, would be entirely privately financed. She spoke at a joint Milwaukee Rotary Club and Milwaukee Press Club event at the Milwaukee County War Memorial Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.bizjournals.com/milwaukee/news/2014/05/06/mary-burke-public-financing-last-option-for-new.html


----------

